# Lone Survivor



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I highly recommend ya'll watch this movie. I had a lump in my throat the last half of the film. I'd like to thank all the veterans for what ya'll do for us and the village that helped out Marcus.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I want to see it for sure. Gotta wait till $5 movie night though. I'm a cheapskate :lurk: :teeth:


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I grew up with the guy flying the Apache at the 45 min mark in the film.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

SH that is awesome, my buddy Jimmy was an army ranger and was on the ground during Black Hawk Down.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Seen it last night, awesome film. Definitely edge of the seat for most of it. Thanks to all our veterans. I'm so very proud of you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Great movie, I seen it on the 10th. But the movie does not even come close to telling the entire story. I recommend the movie but also must insist you read the book also.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I thought the story sounded familiar.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

ive got it on audio book on my iphone, listened to it many times this fall in the combine


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Watched it tonight. Highly recommend it. Motivated me even more to try to get into the Airforce Academy. Thank you to all that put their life on the line so unselfishly for others.


----------



## fishnman (Jan 16, 2013)

Having fought in the jungles of Vietnam for my entire tour in 1968, I will watch and enjoy it. I've seen it all but still like to watch the action movies. Good luck hunting those Yotes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> Watched it tonight. Highly recommend it. Motivated me even more to try to get into the Airforce Academy. Thank you to all that put their life on the line so unselfishly for others.


I don't see how this movie has motivated you? Those guys in real life don't get to wear sneakers during training or live in airconditioned barracks...... :stirthepot:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

It just did. Don't need to explain it to someone looking to stir the pot! Lol


----------

